# thinking of jumping ship to ONR



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

due to many reasons, one being ive read many people who use ONR are over and done with within 30 mins. for the time being tbh im getting a bit tired of getting pw out/hose/ext cable etc. washing can take me anyting up to 1.5 - 2 hours
for the past couple of weeks ive been reading great reviews about ONR and watching vid clips (Bigpickple:thumb and thinking of jumping ship from snow foam/shampoo etc (also im running low on snow foam and thought i would try it out)

however from watching the clips, it shows ONR being used on door panels which is literally a small'ish area. what about the bonnet/roof? do you wash the roof all at once or do you break it down into sections?
i just have images in my head of starting to wash the roof and the solution drying leaving water spots


also im confused with something else called the ONR shampoo? when do you use this? is it necessary to use with the ONR?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

I can sort you out a small sample if you wish before buying a bottle


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> I can sort you out a small sample if you wish before buying a bottle


that would be great:thumb: how much do you want? i can collect also


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I tend to do the roof of the A3 in 2 sections if its sunny - that way nothing dries. You could do a whole car in 1 go if it isnt too hot and sunny if you like, its just that because it doesnt need rinsing it just means that if you want you can go panel by panel. Theres no rules about doing small sections only.

There isnt ONR shampoo - there is Optimum Car wash which is a traditional foaming shampoo or ONR. Use 1 or the other 

You wont nail it on the first attempt and probably wont save much time the first time out, as no doubt you'll end up doing a few bits that cause water runs onto bits you just dried etc, but once you know how to do your car, and get used to it, it speeds up a lot.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

thanks Bigpickle, that was my main concern it drying off on larger areas but i will do it in 2 sections. hopefully once i get used to it i can cut down my time in half when going round the car

with regard to wax durability, do you find when you are uing ONR, the durability of the particular wax you use affected?
i appreciate that there is a wide range of waxes and shampoo combinations that could affect durability. of course if you use a strong dilution ratio then wax durability is affected, but what about using the reccomended dilution ratio. have you noticed needing to add a alyer of wax more frequently/less or the same?


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> that would be great:thumb: how much do you want? i can collect also


Don't worry about it - I can sort you out 100ml, which should be enough for two washes, for free :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Also, it adds it's own bit of polymer protection, so will 'boost' waxes I believe.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Also, it adds it's own bit of polymer protection, so will 'boost' waxes I believe.


yep

check this - nothing but ONR washes and look at the sheeting...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Don't worry about it - I can sort you out 100ml, which should be enough for two washes, for free :thumb:


wow thanks Russ:thumb: ill pm you when suitable time to collect
i would offer a sample something from my collection but you probably tried them all :lol:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

mistryn said:


> wow thanks Russ:thumb: ill pm you when suitable time to collect
> i would offer a sample something from my collection but you probably tried them all :lol:


I'm selling some more stuff 'for collection only' in a while - take a look :thumb:

What do you have for samples? I bet there is something I haven't tried...


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

duragloss 901 shampoo
megs #83 and # polish
3m fastcut polish (green top i think)
megs #16 wax
CG M seal
DW WWW wax
CG coconut air freshner
CG lemon and lime air freshner

thats all i can think off top of my head, let me know if you want a sample of any above


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Some Fast Cut + would be great if you don't mind?

I have sample bottles btw, so no worries there


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Some Fast Cut + would be great if you don't mind?
> 
> I have sample bottles btw, so no worries there


ill have to go and check it is the green top one in the garage but whichever one it is, no worries mate ill bring some with me :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

just been out to check it is the green top one, fast cut plus, ill bring some with me


----------



## Chris_4536 (Sep 20, 2006)

I start with the roof, usually divide in half or quaters (depending on surface temp of the panels - black car!)
Like Damon says, you will learn the best system with your own car after a few washes.

Things like washing the screen before the wings / bonnet as you will drip ONR onto them.
(happens to me on my Golf anyway lol)


Chris


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

i tend to wash the car in stages, rather than a strict panel at a time....

ie roof first,
all glass,
top half of the sides and rear,
bonnet and wings
front bumper,
lower sides and rear,
sideskirts, valences etc.....

but i keep mine in the shade on the drive (something else i can't do when foaming/rinsing etc....


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2009)

One thing that Optimum mention (on their website, I think) is that if the ONR solution does dry on the paintwork, just go over it again with wash solution before drying. 

I tried this at the weekend on the windscreen of my lother-in-law's car. I allowed ONR to run down it and then dry in full sun, while I washed the rest of the car. Sure enough, when I came to do the windscreen properly, just a normal washdown with ONR solution took all the dried on residue away.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

another reason why im looking at the onr is that due to the slope of my drive, i have to move my car out to the far end of the drive which is on the slope so water can run away. if i wash it at the side of the house then because of the stupi angle concrete was laid down it seems to collect massive puddle of water. but with moving it out to the far end of the drive, means washing it in the sun

with onr hopefully i wont have to move the car and wash it in the shade
i think i will wash as Dave said, litrally from top to bottom


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

mistryn said:


> another reason why im looking at the onr is that due to the slope of my drive, i have to move my car out to the far end of the drive which is on the slope so water can run away. if i wash it at the side of the house then because of the stupi angle concrete was laid down it seems to collect massive puddle of water. but with moving it out to the far end of the drive, means washing it in the sun
> 
> with onr hopefully i wont have to move the car and wash it in the shade
> i think i will wash as Dave said, litrally from top to bottom


yeah my drive slopes towards the house, so i'd end up (as would the neighbour) with a flooded garage if i wash it the usual way on the drive.....


----------



## dominic84 (Jan 27, 2007)

I use the following order:

Drivers side:
Roof
Windows/top half of door
Front wing

Bonnet

Passenger side:
Roof
Front wing
Windows/top half of door

Boot

Back end lower, driver's side lower, front lower, passenger side lower.

Then I go around again and do the wheels with a different sponge/brush.

So basically I go around the car three times and each stage gets progressively dirtier.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

little bit of an update on my first onr experience

first of all big thanks to Russ to giving me a sample of onr to try out:thumb:

im not one of those for exact measurements but i guess i used 50ml of onr solution to a bucketfull of water (b&q £1 buckets). i dont have any pics as the car was not that dirty just a layer of dust and followed the method shown in bigpickle's video

i filled the bucket up with water and poured in onr, btw i like the smell of onr i didnt have a small pump sprayer to spray the solution as the one in b&q was £10 odd (no way im paying that). the front end had a few squished bugs. so i moved the sponge around in the bucket and squeezed some of the solution to pre soak. i started on the bonnet, then roof then the sides.

at first i was a bit apprehensive, will it clean, will it scratch, have i poured enough onr in. but as i wiped over the bonnet the sponge just picked up the dirt:doublesho. turned the sponge over a couple pass and then straight onto drying. i went round the car took me 40 mins from start to finish. you could hear the sponge picking up the dirt as you would clay and hear the noise of it picking up contaminents. the bugs on the front bumper came off with a couple of passes with ease and no need for additional insect remover sprays.

at the end i just kept feeling the car is still dirty because im used to foaming then rinsing. maybe its just a psycholigcal thing and with over time get over of thinking the car is sill dirty. but the ease of using onr is a big facor for me, just one bucket, zimol sponge and drying towel. no hassle of ext cords/hose pipes/pw. and this method is more aimed at those who want to give the car a quick clean without the hassle of traditional method

so has it converted me, yes and no. if you asked me few weeks ago you would have had a very difficult time to prise the snow foam lance and pw out of my hands. but upon using one i am slowly coming round to the idea and more likely will use this method from now on. but i will still occasionally use the pw for the alloys/arches, but this will be every 2/3 weeks or so. yes i will be putting in an order for onr bottle and this will be my weekly wash routine for the summer months:thumb:

imo this routine will suit a wide range of people, from those who have limited accesbility to hose pipes/electricity cable say if you live in flats etc. to those who like to do weekly or twice in a week wash but cant be bothered due to the kuffufle of ext wire/hose pipe etc

just a small question, at the end i still had 3/4 full of water left in the bucket, is this normal?


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

yes - if you used just 1 bucket and didnt have a sponge slopping water everywhere then ONR washing uses much less water overall. If you use 2 buckets, as I still do when a car is pretty dirty, you use more as you simply transfer much more into the rinse bucket.

There should be ZERO dirt on the paint before you dry, so either its all in your head  or you didnt actually wash it enough? I find it looks cleaner than it used to as ONR leaves behind a little something which ads some gloss to the finish.

Once you get a few wwashes under your belt I think you'll feel more comfortable. Nothing wrong with a PW rinse of arches etc but it does mean all the hassle of getting it all out. You could just get an old MF or sponge and use the last of your ONR solution to wipe over the arches and then wheels. Its easy when they arent thick with mud as sometimes happens in winter :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> yes - if you used just 1 bucket and didnt have a sponge slopping water everywhere then ONR washing uses much less water overall. If you use 2 buckets, as I still do when a car is pretty dirty, you use more as you simply transfer much more into the rinse bucket.
> 
> *thats another question i had, when you take the sponge out of the onr solution, is it literally dry'ish just slightly dripping water?
> its just that in your video you shake the sponge to remove the water, but again i think this will come to me with more use*:thumb:
> ...


:thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I just wring it out enough so that its not pouring water as you carry it over to the csr - certainly NOT dry. Nothing wrong with using more if you want, but I try to do it with no more than few splashes hitting the ground if I can - I am pretty much able to wash a car indoors now with no splashing and dripping if needed. Doesnt hurt to be able to do it at least :lol:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

Bigpikle said:


> I just wring it out enough so that its not pouring water as you carry it over to the csr - certainly NOT dry. Nothing wrong with using more if you want, but I try to do it with no more than few splashes hitting the ground if I can - I am pretty much able to wash a car indoors now with no splashing and dripping if needed. Doesnt hurt to be able to do it at least :lol:


:lol::lol::lol:a few more practices and hopefully be able to do that :lol::thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Pop round sometime if you're free and I'll show you 'my way'


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

RussZS said:


> Pop round sometime if you're free and I'll show you 'my way'


:thumb:let me know when


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Glad you've experienced the benefits of ONR. I wouldn't jump ship totally, there's always going to be times when the PW is needed when the crud builds up in the nooks and crannies.

As for the water that's left over, I transfer that to another bucket put in a squirt of Bilberry and do the wheels.


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

S500 said:


> As for the water that's left over, I transfer that to another bucket put in a squirt of Bilberry and do the wheels.


:thumb:thats a good idea, ill try that next time, because automatically i think to do wheels first then the rest of the car. i think its the notion of getting out of the habit of traditional methods

defo agree with you when there will be times for the PW:thumb: just will mean it get used less but im sure it will come out to play more during the winter months


----------



## MarkH (Dec 10, 2006)

This sounds like it is up my street, I live in a first floor flat and have no access to pressure washers, is there an begineers guide to this on youtube?


----------



## Dave^ (Mar 22, 2007)

have a look in the eco section for an onr thread started by Bigpikle.....

he's done a video, and the thread explains everything :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

MarkH said:


> This sounds like it is up my street, I live in a first floor flat and have no access to pressure washers, is there an begineers guide to this on youtube?


have a look here -
http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=116032
:thumb:


----------

